# الرأس أنت.....والقلب أنتي...



## اني بل (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*المرأه كالقلب في الجسم..

- المرأه - كالقلب - تعيش حياتها محفوظه مصانه لايراها الغرباء

ولايمسها أحد بسوء.

- المرأه - كالقلب - محل العاطفه واللين..تولى الأعضاء شرف حراستها

ويتمنى كل عضو أن يفيدها..

لأنها أغلى أعضاء الجسم.

- المرأه - كالقلب - تؤدي دورها العظيم في رعاية شؤون بيتها(جسمها)

والأغبياء فقط , هم الذين يتجاهلون هذا الدور.



- الرجل كالرأس في الجسم..

- الرجل - كالرأس - يعيش حياته ظاهرا بين الناس , ويوجههم , ويجادلهم

ويتحمل اذاهم.

- الرجل - كالرأس - محل التفكير والشده..يتولى دور القائد لنفسه ولمن

تحت يده.

- الرجل - كالرأس - يؤدي دوره العظيم في إدارة بيته , وتوفير متطلبات

الحياه له , ويتوجه في كل افعاله لمصلحة الجسم , وهو أغلى عضو

في الجسم!!




لاحياة للجسم بغير القلب . . .

ولا إستقامه للجسم بغير الرأس . . . ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 نوفمبر 2009)

> لاحياة للجسم بغير القلب . . .
> 
> ولا إستقامه للجسم بغير الرأس . . .


 
فعلا عندك حق 
ربنا خلق ادم وخلق ليه كمان حواء 
نظير معين ليه

ولكل واحد منهم
وظائفه في الحياة
وهما الاتنين بيكملوا بعض دايما

ميرسي يا قمره
موضوع جميل جداااااااااا
​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع طيب
شكراا​


----------



## grges monir (3 نوفمبر 2009)

عندما خلق الله حواء من ضلع آدم خلقها معيناً نظيره (تك 18:2 و 20)، كلمة نظير تعني الند أو المساوي. إن المرأة لم تخلق من رأس آدم لكي لا تتسلط عليه ولا من رجليه حتى لا يدوسها بقدميه وإنما أخذت من جنبه لكي تكون مساوية له، من تحت ذراعه لكي تكون قريبة من قلبه وموضوع حبه وتحت حمايته، فهي نفسه الثانية التي أحضرها الله إليه بنعمته
**********موضوع جميل جورجينا​


----------



## النهيسى (5 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جا
شكرا 

الرب يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا للموضوع الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااائع 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

